#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  FracproPT 2007 The Energy Industrys Leading  Fracture Simulation System

## gepachir

The FracproPT system is the industrys leading software tool for the design, simulation, analysis, execution, and optimization of propped and acid fracture treatments. FracproPTs unique strengths are its real-time data manipulation and analysis capabilities, a flexible model formulation that allows "calibration" with direct fracture diagnostics, and integrated reservoir simulation capabilities for post-treatment production analysis and economic treatment optimization.



Uses for FracproPT include:

 Pre-JobTreatment Schedule Generation; 
	Economic Design Optimization; Material 
	Totals; Perform Design Comparisons
 During the JobReal-Time Analysis of 
	Mini Frac, Rate Step Down Tests and Net 
	Pressure; Fluid Efficiency; Closure Stress
Determination; Zonal Coverage; Geometry Prediction; Proppant Distribution
 After the JobAnalysis Of Created Con-
	ductivity; Geometry of Fracture; Net Pres-
	sure Analysis; Diagnostic Injection Analysis; 
	Treatment Re-design
  Production AnalysisProduction Fore-
casts; Production History Matching; Permeability Estimation

Fracturing Fluid Systems

 Water Based
 Oil Based
 Foam Systems
 Acid Systems

FracproPT Benefits

 Automated pressure matching provides easier
estimates of fracture geometry
 Avoid screen-out problems by measuring Near-
Wellbore Tortuosity and Perforation Friction
during pumping
 Perform production forecasting and history
matching with the integrated reservoir simulator
 Automated Mini-Frac Analysis module makes ISIP
and closure analysis easy
 Use logs to build the lithology model
 Investigate up to 20 perforated intervals
 Reports and graphs export directly to
Microsoft Word

Another useful feature is the ability to link 


FracproPT results to reservoir simulators 
such as Eclipse and IMEX. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password :rl-team.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] | 74712 KB

no password required

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] | 74690 KB

password: 0.Dazy.U.Go.We.Go.See.Jew

Good Luck and have fun.

Regards,See More: FracproPT 2007 The Energy Industrys Leading  Fracture Simulation System

----------


## dduck

Thanks a lot for this - was looking for a decent frac software.

Waht is the difference between all those posted files on RapidShare? They all seem same to me. Would be nice to know before venturing into all the downloads.

----------


## gepachir

> Thanks a lot for this - was looking for a decent frac software.
> 
> Waht is the difference between all those posted files on RapidShare? They all seem same to me. Would be nice to know before venturing into all the downloads.



All the same just would like to provide more sources.

----------


## larab

Thank u very much
good post
wish u luck man

----------


## zhaoweidong

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Tiberius

thank you

----------


## ALFRE01

What it's the password for the third file of 74690 KB?

----------


## ALFRE01

The password for the third file of 74690 KB is:
Pass: 0.Dazy.U.Go.We.Go.See.Jew
Alf

----------


## gepachir

> The password for the third file of 74690 KB is:
> Pass: 0.Dazy.U.Go.We.Go.See.Jew
> Alf



Thanks ALFRED1

----------


## faria

Thanks gepachir for your effort. I already installed the program but where is the ***** folder to copy its content. plz tell me where to find the ***** folder and its name?  many thanks

----------


## gepachir

> Thanks gepachir for your effort. I already installed the program but where is the ***** folder to copy its content. plz tell me where to find the ***** folder and its name?  many thanks



Hi faria, check out this posting :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------

Thank you very much for the thread, I have installed it but its not working as all options should be highlighted and active but they are not, please kindly let me know why it is not working, I need it so much.

----------


## gepachir

> Thank you very much for the thread, I have installed it but its not working as all options should be highlighted and active but they are not, please kindly let me know why it is not working, I need it so much.



Dear brother, try the procedures below. What you need to do is download from the 1st link then :

1. Unzip the RAR file with password rl-team.net
2. Unzip all RAR files, 0-004100 through 0-004114 one by one
3. unzip the 1st null RAR
4. Run set up.exe in the Install folder.
5. Select "stand Alone", Hardware (Dongle) options during installation.
6. Copy all the files in the ***** folder and paste on to c:\Program Files\Pinnacle Technologies\FracproPT 2007\Program

Run the application. You should be fine. I tested this already on XP.   

Good luck.See More: FracproPT 2007 The Energy Industrys Leading  Fracture Simulation System

----------


## AlexIvan

Dear friends!
Does anybody work with FracPerm from RMS? I need any tutorials, manuals, lessons... If somebody has these materials, share it, PLEASE!

----------


## zaheer.jamali

thanks 100% working , i need tutorail for that

----------


## g.prakhar

links are dead.
please reupload on 4shared.com

----------


## coverme

stand alone,it works

----------


## Forbescampbell

Knit Garments Manufacturers
Forbescampbell - manufacture complete range of knitted fabrics suited for making international quality knitwear. Our knitwear division manufactures range of knitted garments for men, ladies and children.

----------


## sonu_1980

It works very well, thanks for the software, do you also have any well testing software or completions software

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks a lot

----------


## pranesh.patel

hey have u got fracpro working ??
 or any other software working for Hydraulic fracturing study ??? 
i am current working on shale gas hydraulic fracturing...any other software for this ???
i am in bit hurry have to preapare my final thesis case study of field.. 
any help is appriciated ..

----------


## dedmar

Hy everybody, I have installed Fracpro PT 2007 but when I opened it it said "Application could not find a network"
Can anybody help me ?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## reecemoon

Thank you for your kindness!
But i'm having troubles with license issue. Is license file included in the file you uploaded? Could you tell me what should i do?

----------


## traurick

i have fracpropt 2011 installer anyone can make a lic ?

----------


## phoenixkiller

yes, I can make fracpropt 2011 lic. Who can provide fracpropt 2012's install password?

See More: FracproPT 2007 The Energy Industrys Leading  Fracture Simulation System

----------


## jrtn

could you share fracpropt 2011 installer please?

----------


## traurick

link for the installer

h**p://letitbit.net/download/80786.8c21e5daa485c9581260302939fa/fp2011.rar.htm

please share guys :=)

----------


## Bonda

Traurick,

Please, could you upload the fracpro 2011 installer in another website

----------


## jrtn

here fracpro 2011 installer
h**p://www.mediafire.com/?fd0hvxjy765asvv

can someone make the c*r*a*c*k

----------


## Bonda

Thanks jrtn.

Please upload the solution

----------


## jrtn

it looks like that it is the c*r*a*C*K but i dont that it works
h**p://www.mediafire.com/?xgc2q38k6ep983d

----------


## lino2008

its for 32 or 64 bits
please i need for 64

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

Can you pls share yours?  thanks
theinvestmentinc@gmail.com

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

me too

----------


## lino2008

thanks jrtn

----------


## interactive

Hi all,

This is installer ...2012 for you:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I need IP4 license activator I'll change for you my ACCOUNT in the Ocean web which you can download all of software with newest version. 
For: Petrel, Techlog, Move, Geoframe, Petromod... that it too much of software. if you you need pls PM me. This is my final gamble for get IP  :Eagerness: 

Thank you very much!
Interactive

----------


## Shnoof

> it looks like that it is the c*r*a*C*K but i dont that it works
> 
> 
> h**p://www.mediafire.com/?xgc2q38k6ep983d



I tested it with 2011 and it does not work.  It gives me an error, so it must be for another version.See More: FracproPT 2007 The Energy Industrys Leading  Fracture Simulation System

----------


## miladh2o

Download not available
File not found.
i need it. pls, help me

----------


## stimulationfrac

Hi gepachir;
all those links are not working not, please renew them for me.
Thanks in advance;
Best regarf also;

----------


## zuelt0x

Hello, I installed FracproPT 2007 but I can't see the figure about "fracture profile", so I cannot see the parameters as lenght, width, etc (show 0). Need I to active another option? Help me. Regards.

----------


## alok.789

Need FracproPT plz upload as above links not working any more..

----------


## REGI_MAX

I'm not sure that link can help you...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
BRDs,
Regi

----------


## Don_Ir

thank u! this link works

----------


## omar2010

Hi

Do you have the Licence for Fracprot 2007.

Thanks
Omar

----------


## tfaturahman

hi there,
please sent the update(link)fracpro 2007, or fracpro 10.5.3 if you have. i try already, and the file is not exist anymore..

Cheers

----------


## Hamid 01

> I'm not sure that link can help you...
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> BRDs,
> Regi



Dear REGI_MAX,

thanks for the links it work great i download the FracproPT_2007 i install it but when start it show message of " application could not find a network.

please if can give soulution for that

best regards

----------


## Hamid 01

Dear all,

any one have the PETRO-GEOTECH INCORPORATED softwares "" WELL_COMP,SAND_PRO,STAB-WELL, MPD_WELL, PERF_OPT..."" with med. please share it brothers.

this the link for the homepage:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

kind regards

----------


## Hamid 01

Dear all,

any one have the PETRO-GEOTECH INCORPORATED softwares "" WELL_COMP,SAND_PRO,STAB-WELL, MPD_WELL, PERF_OPT..."" with med. please share it brothers.

this the link for the homepage:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

kind regards

----------


## Hamid 01

> could you share fracpropt 2011 installer please?



Dear jrtn,

i hope u r fine i wanna ask you about Fracpro 2007 LIc or fracpro 2012 if u have the installer and med. share it plz i need it .
thanks lot


Hamid 01See More: FracproPT 2007 The Energy Industrys Leading  Fracture Simulation System

----------


## bruce

hi, gays. the link was dead.I want to learn this software. who can give me a link ,please.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Hamid 01

Hi SLB,

PLZ U CAN SHARE IT

BEST REGARDS

----------


## corex

I have Fraccpro newest version (2020) with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

